# Black cloud questions???



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I am heading bakc to Nodak for my second trip this season. I am in need of an ammunition restock. I am consedering a couple boxes of black cloud. The Winchester expert steel seemed to work for birds that were decoying perfectly, but even then it took a great deal of arkansaing (water swatting) to kill a darn bird before they would crawl into the reeds and hide. Does this stuff really have more killing power than conventional steel? If so....would it make sense to load on black cloud shell in the gun followed by 2 convention steel shells, in order to conserve the expensive shells?


----------



## xdasher19 (Oct 10, 2007)

I usually shoot kents but bought a couple boxes of #4's of cloud and they worked pretty good...When we where in ND we ended up doing lots of sharptail an hung. hunting and they worked really well.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I have used them, and I personally think they work great. I guess when I was shooting them, never really had to chase birds around.

Just a suggestion, but try hunting them in the field once that way they can't make it to the reeds to hide. Just my two cents. I know that some guys don't have the set ups for field hunting, if you make it up by the grand forks area, let me know and I am sure we can arrange a field hunt together.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Agreed. I love the black cloud, however I hate water hunting. AKA roost busting!


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

black cloud is the best shell made


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've heard it the other way around.

Some guys put the cheap shells first, and the expensive shell is the third shell.

So when the birds are close, your using the cheap stuff. Once you've shot and they are farther away, you are using the better (hopefully), more expensive shells.

:sniper:


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Milla Tha Killa said:


> black cloud is the best shell made


Actually Wingmaster HD and Kent Tungsten Matrix are the best shells ever made. Black Cloud is maybe top 5.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

for the averge hunter that cant afford to shoot that expensive ****, black cloud is the best


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:withstupid: the average hunter can't afford to shoot black cloud


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The limit is three birds. at .75 a shell thats cheap, I woul rather drop somehing with one shell then two.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Won't let myself try the stuff in fear of addiction. I'll just take my couple cases of Xpert a year for sakes of half-price limits and freedom from these arguments. 
Chokes are a wonderful thing! 
:beer:


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

It all comes back to patterning your gun. I patterned the Black Cloud ammo out of my benelli and it was horrible. Less than 50% in a 30 in circle at 30 yards. I gave the rest of the box to a co-worker and he patterned it in his gun and had 90% in a 30 in circle at 30 yards. If you do your homework, you'll figure out what works best through your gun.


----------



## younggun308 (Aug 30, 2007)

black cloud is the **** 
but i usually use winchester but if you get a 3 1/2 in. 6 shot u will be eating duck for supper


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

younggun308 said:


> black cloud is the &$#*
> but i usually use winchester but if you get a 3 1/2 in. 6 shot u will be eating duck for supper


I shot a bunch of boxes of black cloud and went back to the Expert Winchester 3 1/2 2 shot. Old faithfull if want to call it that.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

One of the guys at Sportsmans Loft said next year, they'll be making it in 20 gauge. Should be interesting. :wink:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Personally I think they are a waste, I didn't see any difference in them at all.


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

buy a PATTERNMASTER and use the cheaper loads.

You'll be ahead

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

I thought the only difference was the price


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Niles Short said:


> I thought the only difference was the price


For the money I would rather shoot the Black Death Winchester rounds. I ussually shoot them for goose supreme BBB, I have also shot their 2 and 3 shot loads as well for ducks. Black clouds and Federal sheels for ducks hunting are over rated.


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I shot 2 boxes of the black cloud this weekend. They worked good, I alternated my loads using black cloud #2's some time and 1.25 OZ. 1400FPS #2 winchester experts. The only difference was when shooting decoying birds the black cloud did a signifigant amount of damage to the breasts, where the expert dropped the birds as well, just did less damage to the breasts. But it was fun to see clouds of feathers fly off birds when you hit them with the black cloud. I probably will not be buying more black cloud this season, because I have a case of winchester left and quite honestly the black cloud is pretty spendy compared to the expert.


----------

